# ADG Decorative Sand



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

Is this stuff actually sand or is it small pebbles? I can't tell from the pictures on ADG's website.

Anyone using this stuff or am I better off getting some sand from one of the home improvement places?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you get the sand it's sand but there are larger grain stuff offered by ADA so be sure you are ordering the right stuff.

Give Mike/Jeff a call.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would describe it as thicker type sand, almost like grounded pebbles. It's not as fine as say playground sand, and is definitely coarser.

Here's a picture of Litesky's tank with ADA Bright Sand to give you an idea.










-John N.


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

Eklike I was talking about the bright sand. Same stuff as in picture John posted.

Thanks John but that picture look likes little rocks to me. Must be the rocks in my head...

Does anyone have this stuff in their tank and can take a closeup shot of it? I already bought all the aquasoil and don't want to get hit with the shipping charges again.

Thanks in advance if anyone can get that picture posted.

Lou


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This is the bright sand in a tank ~10" wide.. IGNORE the larger dark "pebbles". that is aquasoil that I didn't clean up...actually, you can use the aquasoil "pebbles" as a scale


----------



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

I've recently become aware that some commercial sands (namely "Playground Sand") available at places like Home Depot have been treated with chemicals so that they can resist mold. This mold-inhibitor killed off many fish in my friend’s tank even though he washed the sand thoroughly. Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I bought a bag of Silica sand about a year ago and hav eit in 2 tanks 1 being a shrimp tank and its been great!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Have you ever seen and felt the sand in rivers and streams? It's about the same size, texture, and feel. Actually ADA sand is found in rivers and streams.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I have used the cheap 3$ sand you get at home depot in my 20 G and it has just been fine. It actually gives the tank a very natural look like a river bed that is what i wanted. But i advice u should read whats there on the bag as some of them can be treated with chems.


----------



## benjavan (Dec 10, 2006)

I use the 'quickcrete' all purpose sand. It has a little more texture to it then playsand. Traction sand is also very similar. Neither of these sands should have any addtitives.


----------

